# Ginastica Natural



## Hansson (Aug 18, 2002)

I've seen Ginastica Natural (strenght training without weights, said to be used by among others the Gracies) mentioned on different forums but they always link to the Brazilian homepage (and I'm not very fluid in Portuguese). Does anyone know any sites in English where Ginastica Natural is discussed?


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont get it, why lift without weights?


----------



## Hansson (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't ask me...   

Well I suppose they argue that the strength from powerlifting is kind of artificial (if that's possible) and not 100% applicable in MA. Strength built by using your own body is more 'natural'. Boxers of the past is often taken as examples as they never worked out with weights but built enormous punching power anyway.

I don't know really, I'm just curious...


----------



## sweeper (Aug 18, 2002)

well I'm not quite sure what you are talking about but it kinda sounds like dynamic tension exercises, the biggest argument for doing them is you can strengthen your muscles in alot more ranges of motion than lifting.


----------



## Hansson (Aug 19, 2002)

Found this on Ji Jitsu Pro Gear (advertising for two video cassettes):



> The Ginástica Natural© is a method of physical activity based on the movements of primitive man, jiu-jitsu movements, on the movement and posture of the animals, and on the techniques of flexibility and breathing of the Hatha-yoga.
> It can be practiced outdoors, like at parks, forests, beaches or at any other place of your preference. Ginástica Natural© also is practiced in a classroom where Prof. Alvaro Romano developed an adequate system. During the lesson, Prof. Alvaro Romano combined all these movements that allow the development of several physical abilities like force, flexibility, rhythm, balance, motor coordination and muscular resistance. Imitating the monkey, spider, eagle, tiger, among others makes Ginástica Natural© an extremely creative, playful and pleasant activity.


----------

